
U.S. Domestic Passenger Flight Could Virtually Shut Down,Voluntarily or by Order - notlukesky
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-domestic-passenger-flights-could-virtually-shut-down-voluntarily-or-by-government-order-11585013673
======
Leary
As a democrat, I don't understand why the democrats in Congress are planning
to give $40 billion in grants that don't have to be paid back to the Airlines.
[1]

Why not a loan or take an equity stake instead of these "new environmental,
labor and other conditions" that will be gamed by the companies.

[1][https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
airlin...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-airlines-
usa/house-democrats-would-give-airlines-contractors-40-billion-bailout-
idUSKBN21A35E)

~~~
alkibiades
because the government is the one forcing them to shut down. and now they want
to forcibly take an equity stake? talk about totalitarian

~~~
snypher
Could you propose a better solution to balance both sides of this equation? A
very large government gift to a (what seems to be) unsustainable private
business could also be seen as totalitarian.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/V2aCp](https://archive.is/V2aCp)

------
jdkee
Makes sense at this point in time.

